# Early 80’s schwinn 20” beach cruiser ?’s



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Oct 8, 2021)

So I’ve been referencing to everyone’s threads over the years and this is my first time starting one. lets see how it goes.
I recently have been wanting to get my 8yt old son a 20” beach cruiser since I’ve gotten “bit by the bike bug” again but every time I see one I hesitant due to the price haha, so I bought him a 20” 77’ typhoon instead, we seen my friends mini cruiser and it looks legit except the fork looks like a reg. Sting-Ray fork. All the minis I’ve seen look like they have longer forks off of a 24” bike or a 78’ scrambler because the bigger gap between the tire and the forks also look like they have a less pronounced curve.  I have an extra 24” 63’ schwinn that I was thinking of use The sprocket, fork, and I 24” cruiser haddle bars s2 rims and a spring seat the fork is what’s confusing me to make the 77” into a replica, i feel that’s what schwinn did to make there’s? Here’s pics to look at to better under stand want I’m looking at...The blue 20” is what I’m going for..



The red is my son’s, also would the chain guard still work with a 24”/26” sprocket or do the minis have a special guard?


The blue 82’ 24” is mine. To see if the fork looks the same as the blue mini...thanks in advance to whoever nails my questions haha


----------



## koolbikes (Oct 8, 2021)

Man you are all over with this question. First off the Typhoon is a Junior 20" Frame, smaller and shorter by 1 1/2" nothing is the same as a 20" Cruiser Frame or Fork it's a Balloon Frame and Fork. And your welcome.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Oct 8, 2021)

Yea I was huh..thanks tho


----------



## Robert Troub (Oct 9, 2021)

koolbikes said:


> Man you are all over with this question. First off the Typhoon is a Junior 20" Frame, smaller and shorter by 1 1/2" nothing is the same as a 20" Cruiser Frame or Fork it's a Balloon Frame and Fork. And your welcome.



Plus 3 posts with the same question?


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Oct 10, 2021)

Yea I put them in different categories not knowing the categories didn’t matter


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 8, 2021)

I've not sat a 20" Cruiser next to a typhoon to actually compare all of the differences, but as far as the fork, it should just be the difference of a handbrake mount being taller vs a coaster brake being shorter. Now you've got me thinking about trying to trade a buddy of mine out of his 20" cruiser frame/fork set just so I can detail the differences. 
As far as the sprocket goes, you're stuck with a lucky 7 on the 20" typhoon, the chainstay notch is too short for the small mag or 4 leaf clover sprocket. Like said previously, they are a "junior" frame, are shorter and narrower in the rear. They won't accept a handbrake without an adapter and won't accept fat fenders especially with a fat tire. Might be able to squeeze a 2.125" tire in there that has a more round tread, but I don't think the Cruiser knobby tire will fit in there.  I'd have to put them side by side to compare, but I believe the Hurricane is the same frame as a 20" Cruiser, they do fit a 2.125" gripper slick, have a hand brake bracket, and take the larger mag sprockets. 

Good luck with your build!


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn (Nov 8, 2021)

Yea I realized the difference in frames so I bought a 1980 string ray frame because I like the cat eye rear reflector bracket instead f the brake brace bracket, but the hurricane frame is more accurate, and I found out the forks are from a scrambler so I got those and I got larger chain guard like you stayed..soo the hunt is over, now for me n my son to mock it up before full restoration..since it a replica ima thinking of putting 79’ spitfire decals for more of a eye catcher haha


----------

